# Which translation is best for Scripture memorization?



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 11, 2006)

I have always memorized Scriptures out of the KJV. I was told when I was a new Christian years ago that it was the best one to memorize because some of the cults use it. The thought being that it would be easier to witness to Mormons and JW's since they use it and would listen to the verses quoted. 

Anyway, I am really want to change versions and would like some input as to which version you believe is the best for memorization and why. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. 

In Christ,

MeanieCalvinist


----------



## ANT (Mar 11, 2006)

I would defenitely go with the ESV for memorization purposes. I would either use the NASB or the ESV for studying. (I do use the ESV)


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MeanieCalvinist_
> I have always memorized Scriptures out of the KJV. I was told when I was a new Christian years ago that it was the best one to memorize because some of the cults use it. The thought being that it would be easier to witness to Mormons and JW's since they use it and would listen to the verses quoted.
> 
> Anyway, I am really want to change versions and would like some input as to which version you believe is the best for memorization and why. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.
> ...



My suggestion for you would be the NKJV. In that way, you can take advantage of your past KJV memorization (you'll be surprised how much easier it is). The fact that the NKJV has (relatively) the same cadence as the KJV will be a big help.

If starting from scratch, I would suggest any of the NKJV, ESV or NASB - depending on what you ordinarily use.


----------



## TimeRedeemer (Mar 11, 2006)

> I have always memorized Scriptures out of the KJV. ...
> 
> Anyway, I am really want to change versions and would like some input as to which version you believe is the best for memorization and why.



Just so you realize you'll be going from Bach to Yanni...


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 11, 2006)

NKJV


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 11, 2006)

First of thanks for the quick replies. I do like the NASB. However, I have that in the Ryrie Study Bible from back in my Moody Bible Institute days. I primarily use the NKJV as a study bible the Reformation one. I understand that they now have this one in the ESV but I am unfamiliar with this particular translation. What I am looking for a translation that is as honest to the original text as possible.

I hope you understand what I am saying; The most literal translation.
Unless, reasons can be shared my a literal translation would not be best for memorization.

Based on what I just shared additional input would be appreciated.
In Christ,

MeanieCalvinist


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MeanieCalvinist_
> First of thanks for the quick replies. I do like the NASB. However, I have that in the Ryrie Study Bible from back in my Moody Bible Institute days. I primarily use the NKJV as a study bible the Reformation one. I understand that they now have this one in the ESV but I am unfamiliar with this particular translation. What I am looking for a translation that is as honest to the original text as possible.
> 
> I hope you understand what I am saying; The most literal translation.
> ...



Brian,

There are a myriad of factors that make that an impossible question to answer. Suffice it to say that any of the NKJV, ESV or NASB would be good, accurate and sound.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 11, 2006)

The advantage of the KJV is, in fact, the cadence. It scans in iambic pentameter, so it's easy to memorize. I'm still getting used to the ESV and sometimes it just seems wrong, but maybe I'm getting old and crotchety.


----------



## ANT (Mar 11, 2006)

I have read and seen charts that compare the different versions that say the NASB is the most acurate word for word translation. Then right next to that is the ESV. The NASB is not the most easily used for memorization though, the ESV is the most accurate and smooth flowing version to use for memorization.

Just look up a bunch of the reviews that notable professors and theologians have said about the ESV on the internet. You will find alot on it with just a little research.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 11, 2006)

I go for the "Word" on the street. Sorry, it is a joke of one of my profs. I usually do ESV.


----------



## calvin1a (Mar 12, 2006)

I also find the KJV version for my memorization. At no other time did the combination of fluency with the original languages and a poetic grasp of the English laguage converge so effectively to fit in the heart of man. Look at the unmatched literature the era produced- Shakespeare, Spenser, and great devotional literature as well. It is the only translation I know of that changed the host language by it's translation. The others only seem to conform to the status quo of the language as it is. They feel awkward to me.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 12, 2006)

I use the Authorized translation [KJV] for memorization. If the wording in the Authorized Version is obscure I use the ASV or NASB.


----------

